

Finding Watsi's Growth Engine - emilyarden
http://blog.modeanalytics.com/hacker-news-not-a-growth-engine/

======
gk1
Nice slides. This is what effective growth marketing looks like. Not BS
"growth hacking" gimmicks, but drilling into the data and pulling out
actionable information. One bit that's missing is A/B testing to verify the
hypotheses they're making.

